# Just passed drug test after only 12 days of not smoking!



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 12, 2009)

yes, i couldn't believe it either, i have only not been smoking for 12days and before that i smoked about a quarter a day everyday for 3 months to 4 months straight, i did not take a detox or anything, i didn't even drink tons of water everyday, i believe what helped me was a fast metabolism and barely any body fat( i weigh 118 pounds 5' 5" and 6% body fat) i wanted to test myself prior to the real thing for probation coming up 7 days from now, now i can go in there confident and not stressing knowing that i will pass... Kids, sometimes it pays to be small :hubba:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats on passing the piss test, but my friend be very careful. Big boy jail is no fun at all. Haven't been in a long time but I'd imagine they could still find room if need be. But my domino, euchre, and spade game is fierce.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 12, 2009)

lol don't worry i aint touching bud till i know for sure that the REAL test comes back clean, even then i was caught at school, i am nowback home going through online school and i am loving it, i don't evven smoke outside my bedroom anymore, also, i trust knowone... also Euchre is my game too, one of my favorite hobbies


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 12, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Congrats on passing the piss test, but my friend be very careful. Big boy jail is no fun at all. Haven't been in a long time but I'd imagine they could still find room if need be. But my domino, euchre, and spade game is fierce.


spades?did someone say spades?i hate spades...i played so much spades and rummy and 7 card its ridiculous.try being in a county jail where the first night you  end up in seg with a turtle suit on(granted i was wasted)having it out with the gaurds getting maced and then sitting in that maced turtle suit for 3 weeks before they let me out to even get a shower and go to population(gotta smell nice for the rest of the joint)...i tasted that mace for 3 weeks straight.all 3 meals a day.not to mention they kept it about 20 degrees in that place and you get no outside time or no work programs.and you know what that means...no smoke no nothing...i wish my sentence was longer then 4 months so i could have went to prison...county jail sucks,especially when they have no tv,no chess,no nothing...but CARDS,CARDS,CARDS and more CARDS.haha please play it safe and dont end up in county...county is so....lame.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 12, 2009)

no worry guys im clean now and im not dumb enough to smoke the last 7 days before im rid of evrything, they are taking the charges off my record and everything as long as my piss is clean, which it already is... 7 days and im back to normal..


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 12, 2009)

i remember when i had to go to my small county jail for 48 hours....i was the only one that could speak english....and also the only one that couldnt speak spanish!  no one to talk to.. sucked pretty bad.


----------



## JBonez (Feb 12, 2009)

ha ha, i started a thread a while back, i smoked in the morning before work (just a toke to take the edge off) got piss tested the same day and passed! i was freaking out, then the lady said, "well, your good to go" and i almost contested, "how could i pass? i just smoked! but yeah, bargain bin piss tests ftw. I also have negative body fat, im sure that helps!


----------



## JBonez (Feb 12, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> spades?did someone say spades?i hate spades...i played so much spades and rummy and 7 card its ridiculous.try being in a county jail where the first night you  end up in seg with a turtle suit on(granted i was wasted)having it out with the gaurds getting maced and then sitting in that maced turtle suit for 3 weeks before they let me out to even get a shower and go to population(gotta smell nice for the rest of the joint)...i tasted that mace for 3 weeks straight.all 3 meals a day.not to mention they kept it about 20 degrees in that place and you get no outside time or no work programs.and you know what that means...no smoke no nothing...i wish my sentence was longer then 4 months so i could have went to prison...county jail sucks,especially when they have no tv,no chess,no nothing...but CARDS,CARDS,CARDS and more CARDS.haha please play it safe and dont end up in county...county is so....lame.



DISCLAIMER: The following statement was forged in humor and the general understanding that Username: Noneedforalarm, can actually handle a joke.

Yo noneed, your a fricken thug! taking on guards, wow! But seriously, ive never been incarcerated (luck, trust me) and i know what you mean, my brother, who is a true Satan reincarnate, acutually prefers prison over county any day. He sais at least you can still smoke pot, cigs, and barter for what ever you need ( thanks to me putting money in his account!) yeah, they have accounts in prison so inmates can buy stuff, (cocos), so yeah, i hear what you are saying.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 13, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> DISCLAIMER: The following statement was forged in humor and the general understanding that Username: Noneedforalarm, can actually handle a joke.
> 
> Yo noneed, your a fricken thug! taking on guards, wow! But seriously, ive never been incarcerated (luck, trust me) and i know what you mean, my brother, who is a true Satan reincarnate, acutually prefers prison over county any day. He sais at least you can still smoke pot, cigs, and barter for what ever you need ( thanks to me putting money in his account!) yeah, they have accounts in prison so inmates can buy stuff, (cocos), so yeah, i hear what you are saying.


haha yeah no doubt,ive spoke with ya before so i know your not trying to be an a$$.but yeah i got into  a fight with the guards because i was seriously destroyed.all i even remember is tackling one of the guards and the other one macing the hell out of me.also your brother is right on the smoking pot thing.you can also get cigarettes alot easier,well just about anything is easy to get in prison.im not by any means saying its cool but its much better if you are gonna go to go to prison.but the guard thing is me being dumb.the whole fact that i was brawling with them in the seg cell proves that...not like i was even trying to impress people,just being dumb.i was lucky and i mean lucky to not get charges added on.

EDIT:i should also add that this was a county jail thats still under redneck control.no offense to anyone considering themselves a redneck,but even people considering themselves rednecks can understand what i mean.so they dont exactly follow the rules,they will not feed you at times and like i stated they let me sit in seg for 3 weeks before showering.kinda lame since i had the mace all over me.but yeah i was also in a state which i didnt live in.so getting ahold of  people to bail me out was difficult.haha...moral of this story,dont act a fool.also they have "canteen" in county,so you can purchase extra items.its a godsend because they feed you nothing 3 times a day.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 13, 2009)

> ha ha, i started a thread a while back, i smoked in the morning before work (just a toke to take the edge off) got piss tested the same day and passed! i was freaking out, then the lady said, "well, your good to go" and i almost contested, "how could i pass? i just smoked! but yeah, bargain bin piss tests ftw. I also have negative body fat, im sure that helps!



probably did not make it to your urinary tract yet, there is still a time period that it takes for your piss to be contaminated..


----------



## JBonez (Feb 13, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> probably did not make it to your urinary tract yet, there is still a time period that it takes for your piss to be contaminated..



hey man, no offense, but with as much as i smoke, i was more than contaminated, im gonna chock this one up to a faulty screening, lol.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 13, 2009)

haha lol hey a  pass is a pass, like i was smoking a quarter a day every day for  3 months and i cleaned that out of me in 12 days, gotta love no body fat!! haha and good metabolism lol


----------



## JBonez (Feb 14, 2009)

GreenMachine90 said:
			
		

> haha lol hey a  pass is a pass, like i was smoking a quarter a day every day for  3 months and i cleaned that out of me in 12 days, gotta love no body fat!! haha and good metabolism lol



and there you have it, i myself am a little under weight, used to work out when i was in the navy, got pretty big. Then, when i got out of the navy, i got fat! now im down to 2% body fat, according to my doctor, i was sick recently and he inquired about my weight being so low.

gotta love it! but yeah, drinking water, excercise and the least amount of body fat is what you need to increase your odds significantly.

THC resides in the fat cells of your liver, when that fat is burned, that is how the thc is passed into a collection cup. Keep your body fat down, and metabolism up and youve got a great way to ensure your best chance to pass. especially a cheap pee test. Not a gsmc, cant fool that one, but the rest are easy to fool, imo.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 15, 2009)

A quarter what a day? You cannot smoke a quarter ounce like that; you would not be able to move.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 15, 2009)

a quarter ounce a day (7 grams) is only like 4 blunts, which is not a lot of weed at all.. i space my smoking out also where im taking my first hits waking up and last hits when im going to sleep...


----------

